# Gum disease - is this going to cost me a fortune?



## ericsson (31 Aug 2013)

A couple of years ago I went to my dentist having not been for a number o years. The dentist discovered I had gum disease and following an X-ray and a number of deep cleaning sessions it seemed to have cleared. At the time I remember it cost over €600. I manage to claim some of this back at the end Of the tax year. I haven't been to the dentist since, however over the past couple of months I have noticed my gums starting to bleed again and have noticed my gums begin to recede and swell. I have been brushing and flossing as I had been told by the dentist but it doesn't seem to be working. I have also been
Using a mouthwash for gingivitis. 

Has anyone has treatment lately for gum disease and if so how much roughly am I looking at? Money is extremely tight at the minute and I am literally living week to week and barely managing to make my mortgage payments. I have no health insurance and am already worrying about how I will get over Christmas. I know I'm going to have to bite the bullet and go to the dentist but I would like
To have a rough estimate of cost before I do.

Thanks in advance,
Ericsson


----------



## irishmoss (1 Sep 2013)

A 30 minute session with a hygienist will cost about €90 euro, you might only need a couple of sessions.  You will need a referral to see a periodontist, they charge around €250-€300 a session. I would book the hygienist and see how you get on.


----------



## stephnyc (2 Sep 2013)

my dentist charged roughly the €600 - I had to have it done over the summer & she did the entire gum in 4 sections (costing €140 each) - though she did seal any gaps she found in my filling as well. I spread it out monthly so I could pay it. My healthcare covers some dental too, so hopefully I will get more back than the 20% from the MED2.


----------



## ericsson (2 Sep 2013)

Hi everyone thanks a million for the advice. I am ping to arrange an appointment with my dentist for my next pay day to see what the story is. Abbiest my OH has a policy with the HSF for both of us. Do they give full payment back or only part payment? I hadn't even thought about them as I though they only covered medical and not dental.


----------

